# Suche günstige Visualisierungssoftware



## Tiesy-Maik (12 März 2010)

Hallo!

Suche eine günstige Visualisierungssoftware, kann mir jemand eine empfehlen  ???

MfG Tiesy-Maik


----------



## online (13 März 2010)

So ganz ohne irgendwelche Angaben wofür, an welcher Steuerung uSW... ??? ist das wohl nicht zu beantworten.

Schau mal bei Visam nach, da gibt es die kostenlose Ultra-Ligt Version, die reicht für den Einstieg oder für Privat auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BastiMG (13 März 2010)

HI,

oder was auch geht ist Gico, basierend auf MS-Office. Sprich die Datenkommunikation in Excel und die Darstellung in Visio.


----------



## bike (13 März 2010)

BastiMG schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> oder was auch geht ist Gico, basierend auf MS-Office. Sprich die Datenkommunikation in Excel und die Darstellung in Visio.



Wusste bis heute nicht, dass MS-Office kostengünstig ist 


bike


----------



## vierlagig (13 März 2010)

-> selber schreiben auf .net mit libnodave
-> pvbrowser
-> free scada (gibt es mittlerweile einige...)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> -> selber schreiben auf .net mit libnodave


Wenn man die eigene Zeit nicht mit einkalkulieren muss, dann stimmt das sogar ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (13 März 2010)

IP-Symcom ist auch ein Blick wert ...

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## holgermaik (13 März 2010)

Eventuell ist Visam was für dich.
http://www.visam.de/03_produkte/visam/dot_net/index.php
In der Ultralight Version sind 3 Bilder frei.
Holger

T'schuldigung Doppelt gepostet


----------



## VisBee (18 März 2013)

Eine günstige Visualisierung (je nach Anwendungszwecke und Steuerung) kann auch die professionelle Visualisierungssoftware *VisBee* bieten.
Die Entwicklungsumgebung ist frei verfügbar und steht kostenlos zum Download bereit. (www.visbee.de)
Es kann sogar die runtime generiert und simuliert werden. Diese läuft dann als Demo 15 Minuten.
Es gibt eine light Version für "privatanwender und Bastler" welche alle Features wie Resourcenverwaltung, Alarme, Rezepturen, Datenlogging, Graphen und vieles mehr beinhaltet. Seiten/Bilder Beschränkung gibt es auch nicht. Visualisierungen kann man einfach per Drag'nDrop mit bereits vorgefertigten Anzeigen, Bars und weiteren Elementen erstellen. Sie ist sogar Werweiterbar mit eigenen C# Skripten. 

Aufgebaut auf .net Framework ist es lauffähig auf allen Windows-Basierenden Rechnern, auch CE-Versionen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.



Grüße, Christian


----------



## zotos (18 März 2013)

VisBee schrieb:


> Eine günstige Visualisierung (je nach Anwendungszwecke und Steuerung) kann auch die professionelle Visualisierungssoftware *VisBee* bieten.
> ...


Nichts gegen Werbung aber man braucht deswegen keinen Beitrag auch 2010 aus zu graben. Schreibt doch mal einen Beitrag unter Werbung und Produktneuheiten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Werbung aber man braucht deswegen keinen Beitrag auch 2010 aus zu graben. Schreibt doch mal einen Beitrag unter Werbung und Produktneuheiten



Ich habe mir erlaubt den Beitrag in ein neues Thema zu kopieren.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/62020-Professionelle-Visualisierungssoftware-VisBee


----------

